
Ask HN: What are some keyboard shortcut that everyone must know? - saadalem
Ctrl+shift+T : to open a tab that you have accidentaly closed.
======
__s
Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V are copy/paste

Ctrl+X is Cut. I had to learn this from a friend after I accidentally hit
Ctrl+X & thought I lost what I was typing, they told me to hit Ctrl+V

Ctrl+Z undo. Redo is often Ctrl+Y or Ctrl+Shift+Z, or Ctrl+Z in Notepad where
you don't have an undo queue

Ctrl+L focuses the location bar in browsers

Ctrl+Shift+N is private browsing in Chrome, but Ctrl+Shift+P in Firefox

Alt-Tab allows cycling windows (especially important when working with only 1
monitor)

Windows+LeftArrow / Windows+RightArrow can be used to split windows on the
desktop

Shift clicking in Diablo 2 can be used to quickly move pots into belt. While
1/2/3/4 drink, Shift 1/2/3/4 can be used to heal your mercenary. Shift
clicking in shop will buy enough to fill belt.
[http://classic.battle.net/diablo2exp/items/potions.shtml](http://classic.battle.net/diablo2exp/items/potions.shtml)

A coworker was doing a repetitive SQL script modification, so he printed out
[https://helloacm.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/vi-vim-
cheat...](https://helloacm.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/vi-vim-cheat-
sheet.jpg) after I suggested vim would pay for itself in this instance (I'm
pretty sure it did, I personally found a lot of help using vim macros to
implement data imports from pdf scans)

Keyboard shortcuts you may want if you end up in bash:
[https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-
fo...](https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-
command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc)

------
milo_im
Ctrl+R - bash reverse search

